# Kimi Raikkonen vs Sebastian Vettel 2017



## johnsmith1212 (Apr 25, 2017)

With it officially now less that a week away until lights out at Australia, maybe its time to fire up 2017 teammate threads to start discussing how our drivers are going to do given the rule changes this year.

From what I have guaged so far it seems to me many think Vettal is going to set himself well ahead of Kimi this year unlike last year where it was quite close in the end. Personally I am not so sure Vettel will have it so easy, I think kimi might surprise a few. For some reason I have it in my mind that over previous years the tyres have always been an extra handicap against Kimi given he seems to like longer stints. We saw it many times Kimi staying out on tyres and then get punished for it. I don't see that happening this year (or at least not as much) given the new perelli rubber, and that can only be a good thing as far as Kimi is concerned.


----------



## playallnite (May 24, 2017)

Vettel drives with his brain, Kimi drives with his heart,tough choice.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Oct 5, 2017)

playallnite said:


> Vettel drives with his brain, Kimi drives with his heart,tough choice.


Go to youtube with videos of Kimi going through Eau Rouge at Spa. One was a side by side pass with Schumacher.


----------

